# Who Gives Honest Ratings?



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Do you rate PAX's in a genuine fashion? I routinely give 5 stars simply for fear of retribution. So who does give a 1, 2, or 3 star rating when so deserved and has it, as far as you can determine, negatively impacted your rating as a driver?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have definitely gotten stung with a negative rating after downrating a pax... or requesting cleaning fee...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I have definitely gotten stung with a negative rating after downrating a pax... or requesting cleaning fee...


Exactly why PAX's should not be shown their rating. It should be info only for drivers eyes. PAX's should only be notified if their rating falls below a certain benchmark.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

The passengers "job" is to get in the car, and then get out of the car without messing anything up. If they do that, they get 5 stars! I've only given 2 passengers out of 500 less than 5 stars.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm not one that down rates for tipping.
But when I do down rate I've never been afraid of retaliation.

With that being said, I gave my first bad rating as a pax and yes, it was a retaliation rating.

Took close to 15 Uber rides this weekend (Vegas). All short rides. Everyone got a $5 except Robert.
Robert had stained seats. My wife gave me a grossed out look, especially since she was wearing a nice new dress. He also wasn't too friendly. Which was fine. Wife and I had plenty to talk about.
Anyway, when we arrive I really don't feel like this guy deserves this$5 bill. I give him $2.
Dude still got tipped!

I was still planning on giving him 5 stars. But a little later that night when I went my app to rate him I found that my perfect 5 star rating was forever ruined!!! I was very proud of my 5 star rating since I've taken a lot of rides.

I couldn't help myself! And I was drunk (now we know why pax do what they do)

I have him 2 stars and I think I might have hit him with a professionalism. Can't really remember to be honest.

Sorry Robert


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think sometimes when people are anxious to get where they are going or drunk they don't even care about the ratings.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

I rate them accordingly. Most people get 5 stars unless they act up. When they do I don't care of they see me rate them low. They can go ahead and retaliate with a low rating if they wish. I am at a point where I have enough ratings to not really care about the few instances of low ratings.

The good thing about not being able to change ratings now is that it applies to both drivers and pax so they can't change the rating they gave us after they get hit with that cleaning fee. I can't believe people thought there would be no consequences for leaving a mess in our vehicles - _-


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh if we are talking about rating customers I just give everyone a five star so I can keep pushing. Its a hustle. Make the money.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I rate honestly every time. If they revenge rate me, who gives a F.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> I rate them accordingly. Most people get 5 stars unless they act up. When they do I don't care of they see me rate them low. They can go ahead and retaliate with a low rating if they wish. I am at a point where I have enough ratings to not really care about the few instances of low ratings.
> 
> The good thing about not being able to change ratings now is that it applies to both drivers and pax so they can't change the rating they gave us after they get hit with that cleaning fee. I can't believe people thought there would be no consequences for leaving a mess in our vehicles - _-


Most don't rate right away anyway, especially when drunk and puking. So the fee will hit them before they rate. They should have to rate immediately or not get to at all.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> The good thing about not being able to change ratings now is that it applies to both drivers and pax so they can't change the rating they gave us after they get hit with that cleaning fee.


One thing that hasn't changed but should is pax being able to rate days after the ride. 
As we know, most don't rate at all.

So if someone that didn't rate gets hit with a cleaning fee the next day, they can go and low rate the driver.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Everyone's a 5!!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Most don't rate right away anyway, especially when drunk and puking. So the fee will hit them before they rate. They should have to rate immediately or not get to at all.


very solid point!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

sbstar07 said:


> Oh if we are talking about rating customers I just give everyone a five star so I can keep pushing. Its a hustle. Make the money.


Very well said, a major hustle it is! And making sure YOU dont get hustled yourself


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Very well said, a major hustle it is! And making sure YOU dont get hustled yourself


Yep. Unless there is something really awful with the PAX or a damage/cleanup issue, everyone is a 5. Im not taking time to explain on-app why I rated someone a 4 or less. Hustling on to the next ride.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> . Im not taking time to explain on-app why I rated someone a 4 or less.


I've never had explain my sub 4 ratings. If I did, the rationale would always be the same: "pax was a dick." ETA er Richard


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not one that down rates for tipping.
> But when I do down rate I've never been afraid of retaliation.
> 
> With that being said, I gave my first bad rating as a pax and yes, it was a retaliation rating.
> ...


So quick question on this one not trying to start a ruckus but if the car looked gross and you were all dolled up with the wifey why not just cancel and call another uber ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I rate fairly honestly, and I don't down rate for non cash tippers, although I may change this policy later.

Most of my pax get 5 stars because they are clean and friendly. When someone has an attitude, is messy, damages my vehicle, or royally botches a pickup location (and is not apologetic) I have no choice but to down rate them...retaliation or not.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Do you rate PAX's in a genuine fashion? I routinely give 5 stars simply for fear of retribution. So who does give a 1, 2, or 3 star rating when so deserved and has it, as far as you can determine, negatively impacted your rating as a driver?


I rarely give less than a 5, they'd have to really piss me off to get a low rating. I don't punish non-tippers because it's Uber that killed the tipping culture.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I am concerned that if I were to down rate every non cash tipper, Uber may see me as "disgruntled" and send me fewer requests. Would be nice if someone did this experiment / has experience with this.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nobo said:


> So quick question on this one not trying to start a ruckus but if the car looked gross and you were all dolled up with the wifey why not just cancel and call another uber ?


Few reasons.
First, if I had I'd be looking at waiting another 5-10 minutes. I don't remember if we were in a hurry, but that still would have sucked to wait in that parking garage.

Also, we realized it as we were climbing in. I'm not that much of a jerk to tell the guy that this car is too gross for me to ride in and we're getting out.
I guess if it had been bad enough maybe I would have. But it was bad enough for my wife and I to look at each other and make an eeeww face.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I am concerned that if I were to down rate every non cash tipper, Uber may see me as "disgruntled" and send me fewer requests. Would be nice if someone did this experiment / has experience with this.


I used to rate every non cash tipper a 4 or less. It never affected me.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I am concerned that if I were to down rate every non cash tipper, Uber may see me as "disgruntled" and send me fewer requests. Would be nice if someone did this experiment / has experience with this.


I also "*****-rate" five stars cuz I'm scared of consequences hahaha  but usually my Pax are great, thankfully, even the mom with the 3 year old who sent me through Mc Donalds with a 10 car line then let her kid eat chicken nuggets with bbq sauce on the way home. Not one crumb or greasy fingerprint. Cutest kid ever. You just never know how each ride is gonna end...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Do you rate PAX's in a genuine fashion? I routinely give 5 stars simply for fear of retribution. So who does give a 1, 2, or 3 star rating when so deserved and has it, as far as you can determine, negatively impacted your rating as a driver?


 I posted this on another thread, but now that we cannot go back and change ratings, I am being honest and giving people four, three, two, or one stars unless I receive a cash tip, and then I give 5-stars.

I'm SO tired of having great conversation and pax being nice and very complimentary and giving them 5-stars (assuming they will tip me, because really, what kind of atrocious cheap hideous monster wouldn't?), only to find out that they are just like all the rest. I'm done being bitter for giving 5-stars when pax deserves 4 or less. I'm being 100% honest and so far (knock on wood) my rating hasn't suffered.

As drivers, literally the ONLY thing we have a tiny bit of control over is pax ratings, which is (again) the ONLY information we have that can help us decide whether or not to accept a pax's request. I want my fellow drivers to warn me if someone sucks gerbil balls, and I want to do the same for others. Obviously you still act like you're going to give them five stars, the passenger doesn't need to know you're not giving them five stars.



Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not one that down rates for tipping.
> But when I do down rate I've never been afraid of retaliation.
> 
> With that being said, I gave my first bad rating as a pax and yes, it was a retaliation rating.
> ...


Jesus!! A driver got a tip from you and he didn't 5-star you??!! You were nice to give him 2 stars instead of 1!! What a dick. I always say that a pax can shit in my back seat, rub his boogers on the floor mat, leave a greasy handprint on my windows, but if he gives me a $1 bill tip? Automatic 5-star pax, no doubt about it!

You were being generous with 2-stars.


----------

